# Fetal Pleural Effusion and Pneumathorax



## Hevn

Hey ladies, really looking for someone who has been through the same situation. 
On Tuesday 19 Nov I had a routine growth ultrasound and to check the position of my placenta as it had previously been low lying, found at 18+4. Placenta is now posterior.
While doing the ultrasound they noticed some fluid in baby's chest around the right lung so I was transferred to Fetal Maternal Medicine for a more in depth ultrasound to see what was going on. It was confirmed that baby had fluid around her lung that shouldn't be there.
They did an amnio to check for chromosome disorders but thankfully they came back clear.
With the amount of fluid in baby's chest, it had caused so much pressure that the right lung had deflated and her left lung and heart had been pushed over to the side. It was then decided that they would do a Fetal Thoracentesis to drain the fluid from around baby's chest. I had this done on Tuesday of this week. There was 11cm of fluid all around her right lung which they said was severe considering there is supposed to be none at all. They managed to get it all out though and the lung inflated. 5 hours later they did another ultrasound and unfortunately fluid had started building up again around her lung, there was 0.73cm which doctors said was quite fast :cry: not what I wanted to hear at all. I have to go back on Monday to see how much fluid has built up. 
Right now they're proposing on doing the Fetal Thoracentesis again next week but also putting a shunt in to constantly drain the build up of fluid. They're hoping that this will be enough until I reach 37 weeks (32+6 right now) because they said baby needs to be as strong as possible when she's born. They said though that sometimes baby pulls the shunt out, if that happens then I will have to have baby's lung drained every few days. It's really not a nice procedure either and can in itself cause preterm labor. Since I had it done on Tuesday I've been contracting every 3-4 minutes but I am not dilating. They gave me 'mag' through IV to try and stop the contractions but it didn't work.
They also mentioned testing baby for some type of syndrome once she's born. I forget the name of it though but they said it can only be detected once baby is born.
Right now I'm so scared. Because of how severe it is, they said that it could be treatable or it could be something long term. :cry:

Has anyone been through the same or similar situation?

Sorry my post is so long, thanks for reading.


----------



## Samie18

Sorry no advise but didn't want to read and run.

Hope things turn out ok

xx


----------



## Hevn

Thank you xx


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm so sorry you are going through such a stressful time right now. I dont have any direct experience with this but just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and sending hugs :hugs: 

It sounds like your doctors are doing all they can for you and baby which is nice to hear :) Fingers crossed the fluid stops collecting and you dont need the shunt. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Hevn

I will do, thank you! <3 Am back at the hospital on Monday


----------



## Donna_barnes

I haven't heard of this but I am going through somehing a little similar so my thoughts are with you. My baby has a diaphragmatic hernia, meaning his liver and stomach are in the chest cavity where they shouldn't be and this has pushed the heart to the right and prevented his lungs forming properly. There is nothing worse that being told your baby is poorly. My baby only has a very small chance of survival. Its so hard to stay strong isn't it? Do take comfort in the fact that the doctors will do everything that they can to help your baby. If you need to chat, anytime xx


----------



## Hevn

Donna I'm sorry to hear that :( It is hard to stay strong and the 'waiting' on different tests, ultrasounds ect is really breaking me.
I will keep you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers and hope that he stays strong for you.
I'm here if you want to talk <3


----------



## collie_crazy

Good luck at the hospital today :hugs:


----------



## Donna_barnes

Hevn said:


> Donna I'm sorry to hear that :( It is hard to stay strong and the 'waiting' on different tests, ultrasounds ect is really breaking me.
> I will keep you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers and hope that he stays strong for you.
> I'm here if you want to talk <3

Thank you, and you and your baby are in mine. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Hevn

Thanks ladies. Well, we went back today, the results weren't back from the fluid that they drained last week and the ultrasound today showed that the fluid is building back up :( not at all what I wanted to hear. I have to go back next week for another ultrasound and they'll more than likely drain it again next week with the possibility of putting a shunt in.


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm sorry the news wasn't better. Big hugs to you :hugs: Will be following you and hoping for the best xxx


----------



## Hevn

I went to see my normal OBGYN today, he's so good! He actually took the time to explain everything to me from what to expect between now and baby's arrival, what to expect once she's born and went over everything that's been done up to now. Definitely can't fault him! 
He did tell me basically there's no more answers they can give me now, it's just a matter of waiting until baby is born so they can do more tests. Once baby is here she'll be in the NICU for a while so he told me to be prepared for that. That she'll need a bunch of tests and probably have to put a shunt in to drain her lung as soon as she's born until they can figure out what's causing the problem. It's not good news at all but at least he told me. It just sucks knowing I won't be able to hold her or anything for a while :( just hope she'll be home for Christmas but all depends on when she's born.
I still have to somehow tell my 8 year old daughter about all of this. She's so excited about becoming a big sister. I want her to be prepared though.


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh hun it must be so hard :hugs: I'm glad your OB sat your down and told you everything you needed to know though. Maybe closer to the time you can go and have a tour of the NICU so you know what to expect... my friend done this when she knew her baby would be in there for the first few weeks. 

Sending you strength :hugs:


----------



## Hevn

Yeah I'm hoping I'll be able to go look at it. I also had to change the hospital that I'm going to deliver at because there is no NICU unit in the one I originally chose and that would have meant that baby would be transferred 30 mins away and because I'm having a c section I'd have to stay in the other hospital so that wasn't an option for me. At least now I'll be right there near her so if needs be hubby can push me in a wheel chair to see our daughter


----------



## gigglebox

I'm so sorry you're going through all this. It's so hard to think you've beat the odds (we all wait for that magical 12 week mark) only to be hit with something so hard later. It does sound like the doctors are very hopeful that they will be able to help your little girl, either in utero or after she is born. Also, I believe the crucial "date of viability", which is when your baby has the best chance if born prematurely, is 27-28 weeks (i *think*) which you are well past in the case that you have to deliver early. 

I am very hopeful that everything will be ok for you :hugs: the waiting game, however, does take it's toll!


----------



## Hevn

Thanks giggle! <3


----------



## Donna_barnes

How are things now?xx


----------



## Schained

I want to say Congratulations first off. Then I tend to ramble on but I try and get what I want to say out. I am new to the site and just going through and reading random posts. I ran across yours and I just wanted to prepare you for time in the NICU. I am a NICU nurse and not a parent yet so this is from a different perspective than you will have. First off remember that no matter how many different things your infant is attatched to YOU are the MOM. If you want to help change the diaper then ask to do so (same with taking a temperature). Don't think that since you are on the side line that you can't be a main player. Ask as many questions that you need to. You have to know what is going on with your baby and the nurses that you have are only there for 8/12 hours at a time and not necessarily the same one for days in a row so you will be the consistent person in the babys life. Secondly it sounds that your baby will have a chest tube in pretty soon after birth and may also have to be intubated, if you have the chance to take a tour of the NICU, ask to see these things on an infant already there. Most of the time other parents are welcoming to see the different tubes and such when approached. Seeing these things in advanced can help if you are a visual person and it may not be as scary when it really is your baby. Third, those first few days, since you are having a c-section don't forget to take care of yourself!!! Fourth, if you are planning on breast feeding then start asap. It's a supply-demand connection with your body so start pumping right away and keep it going every 2-3 hours.

I hope that all is well with your baby and you are in and out of the hospital in no time.


----------



## Hevn

Thanks so much for the advice Schained especially about the breastfeeding as I wasn't too sure how to work that. I'll look into taking a tour of the NICU ect here in the coming weeks. Still hoping baby holds on until 39 weeks and if so, means I have just under 4 weeks to go :)
I'm starting to accept what's happening and feeling a little more positive now I guess. I changed over to the high risk specialist team now at the same hospital where the NICU is so at least I'll be in the same hospital as baby once she's born.
Right now I'm having NST's and ultrasounds twice a week and see the consultant once a week. I've now also been told that I'm carrying a lot of extra amniotic fluid due to the baby not processing it as she should be so it's just building up. They said it may be an issue with her esophagus. 
I talked in length to the specialist consultants and they've pretty much told me now just to take things day by day as things can change so fast but that they can't really give me any answers right now and wont be able to until baby is born.
They said the fluid issue around the lungs is very rare, 1 in 20,000 and the 'common' cause of that is usually an issue with the heart but the ultrasounds that I've had up to now aren't showing that at all, thankfully.
Will keep you all updated :)


----------



## bama1234

Hevn said:


> Thanks so much for the advice Schained especially about the breastfeeding as I wasn't too sure how to work that. I'll look into taking a tour of the NICU ect here in the coming weeks. Still hoping baby holds on until 39 weeks and if so, means I have just under 4 weeks to go :)
> I'm starting to accept what's happening and feeling a little more positive now I guess. I changed over to the high risk specialist team now at the same hospital where the NICU is so at least I'll be in the same hospital as baby once she's born.
> Right now I'm having NST's and ultrasounds twice a week and see the consultant once a week. I've now also been told that I'm carrying a lot of extra amniotic fluid due to the baby not processing it as she should be so it's just building up. They said it may be an issue with her esophagus.
> I talked in length to the specialist consultants and they've pretty much told me now just to take things day by day as things can change so fast but that they can't really give me any answers right now and wont be able to until baby is born.
> They said the fluid issue around the lungs is very rare, 1 in 20,000 and the 'common' cause of that is usually an issue with the heart but the ultrasounds that I've had up to now aren't showing that at all, thankfully.
> Will keep you all updated :)

Hvn, the same thing was found during my ultrasounda couple of weeks ago. I have been to the high risk specialist a couple of tiMes since and they have scheduled amneocenthisis and possible fetal thoracentisis if fluid increases. My due date is in Feb and anxiety of not knowing is killing me. has it gotten any better for you and your little one?


----------



## Hevn

Hey hun sorry for the late reply. Thankfully things did get better :) as scary as it all was, there is hope! I had the amneocenthsis done to check the fluid for abnormalities which came back clear. I also had the fetal thoracentisis done on October 25 to drain the fluid on my daughters lung. It was severe, 11cm of fluid on a baby is not good. Once the thoracentsis was done, the fluid did come back but not majorly. After a few weeks of monitoring it seemed to be decreasing.
My baby girl was delivered at 39 weeks via c-section on December 9. She had some fluid on her lungs at the time which caused a problem during delivery. She wasn't breathing properly or crying, it was very scary but they worked on her for around 30 minutes and she was fine :) fluid doesn't seem to be an issue at all now. She's having regular check ups but it seems that the problem has rectified itself! :) Her highest apgar score at time of delivery was 4 out of a possible 10.
She had low temperature for a while when she was born and was kept under the light to get it up and then her blood sugars went a little crazy, they were super low. She also lost just over 1lb in weight which they were very concerned about and then her bilirubin levels were super high (18.4) so she had all kinds of tests ect for these problems but she's home now and doing great! :)


----------

